# 7D or 24-70?



## mrm83 (Apr 10, 2010)

i am currently using a XS with 50mm 1.4 and 55-200 and kit lens.

i am planning to get 7d and 24-70.. but which to get first is still a decision to be made..

7d's improved features will benefit, especially video..
but 2470 will give me more shooting options..  

hard to decide..  ideas anyone?


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 10, 2010)

I had the exact same choice made in my mind, the 7D or the 24-70.

I purchased the 24-70, and have yet to purchase the 7D. 



I am wondering if Canon may come up with a different camera by the end of 2010.


----------



## cfusionpm (Apr 12, 2010)

I was in a very similar predicament, but I was shopping between the 70-200 2.8 IS and 7D.  I, too, am waiting to see if they announce a 7D successor, and decided to get my shiny new L lens.  Plus, I needed this lens more than I needed a second body.

That being said, the 24-70 is kind of a limiting lens on a crop body (which the 7D also is).  Its got a decent mid telephoto, but it's not really wide at all.  A better compliment for that set would be the crop-friendly EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS.  I was shopping between that, the 24-70 and 24-105, and decided the 17-55 was my best fit.  Optics are very good, and it benefits from both f/2.8 _and_ IS, rather than having to choose between the two.  It's an excellent little lens, and cheaper than the 24-70 by a couple hundred dollars.

Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM Lens Review


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 24, 2010)

The 24-70 really shines on a full frame body..


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd go with the lens. Wait to see if Canon comes out with a new body by the end of the year, maybe a successor to the 7D or 50D, and either get that or wait till the 7D lowers in price. From what I've learned it's usually better to upgrade your lenses first.


----------



## Overread (Apr 24, 2010)

My advice is to go for the glass first - a lens like the 24-70mm L or infact any pro-grade lens (does not have to be L and can indeed be 3rd party) is an investment worth making. You can expect to keep them and have them keep their value for a long while - as opposed to camera bodies which will quickly become outdated.

Furthermore as you say the lens is more enabling - the 7D won't do much - save video - that you can't do now with your setup. It might let you shoot a bit more into the dark with its higher ISO, but it will still only do what your lenses let it do. In addition even an entry level camera body can deliver some very impressive results when used with highquality lenses.


----------

